# das müsste ein ziemlich interessanter Typ sein, dass der Tatjana einfach so sein Haus überlässt



## gvergara

Hola:

Al leer esta oración entré en dudas. ¿Se ha de entender esta parte como una conjunción correlativa ziemlich..., dass...? Contexto: El narrador, un muchacho de 14-15 años habla de la fiesta que organiza una chica por la cual se siente atraído. Ella celebrará su fiesta de cumpleaños en la casa de un tío suyo, quien le prestará la casa para tal efecto.

_... und ich fing an, mich in Gedanken mit diesem Onkel zu beschäftigen. Ich weiß nicht mehr, warum der mich so faszinierte, aber ich dachte, das müsste ein *ziemlich interessanter Typ sein, dass* der Tatjana einfach so sein Haus überlässt und dass er auch noch verwandt mit ihr ist. _
*De "Tschick", de Wolfgang Herrndorf*

¿Sería la parte subrayada algo así como _... (él) debe ser un tipo *lo suficientemente interesante como para *prestarle/ dejarle su casa a Tatjana así sin más, y más encima ser pariente suyo_? La parte que me complica es aquella en negrita. Yo pensaría que habría que emplear una estructura con (interessant genug) um... zu (überlassen).

Gracias de antemano,

Gonzalo


----------



## Alemanita

gvergara said:


> debe ser un tipo *lo suficientemente interesante como para *prestarle/ dejarle su casa a Tatjana así sin más, y más encima ser pariente suyo



... debe ser un tipo bastante interesante porque le presta la casa a Tatiana sin más y además porque es pariente de ella. 
No te olvides que Maik está perdidamente enamorado de Tatiana y entonces es lógico que cualquier cosa relacionada con ella es sumamente interesante para él.


----------



## gvergara

Alemanita said:


> ... debe ser un tipo bastante interesante porque le presta la casa a Tatiana sin más y además porque es pariente de ella.
> No te olvides que Maik está perdidamente enamorado de Tatiana y entonces es lógico que cualquier cosa relacionada con ella es sumamente interesante para él.


Gracias por la respuesta. Mi pregunta es ententones: si tiene sentido figurado, ¿por qué se empleó dass en vez de weil?


----------



## Alemanita

Porque es lenguaje hablado y es como si lo dijera admirándolo al tío: debe de ser un tipo interesantísimo, si le presta la casa así no más (imagínate: a una menor, ¡para hacer una fiesta !!) y encima lo debe de ser por el simple hecho de ser el tío.


----------



## gvergara

Gracias. Finalmente, ¿me podrías decir cuál sería la forma estándar para esta oración?


----------



## Alemanita

gvergara said:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr, warum der mich so faszinierte, aber ich dachte, das müsste ein *ziemlich interessanter Typ sein, dass* der Tatjana einfach so sein Haus überlässt und dass er auch noch verwandt mit ihr ist.



Hay varias formas de reformular esto. No me gusta hacerlo, porque el autor lo quiso decir así y no en lenguaje estándar, pero bueno:

Ich weiß nicht mehr, warum *er* mich so faszinierte, aber ich dachte, das müsste ein *ziemlich interessanter Typ sein, weil* *er* Tatjana einfach so sein Haus überlässt und weil er auch noch _*mit ihr*_ verwandt ist.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, warum *er* mich so faszinierte, aber ich dachte, das müsste ein *ziemlich interessanter Typ sein. Ich fand es bewundernswert, dass* *er* Tatjana einfach so sein Haus überlässt und dass er auch noch *mit ihr* verwandt ist.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

@gvergara, fíjate en lo siguiente:

*dass* Konjuktion
2. a. 
leitet einen Kausalsatz ein
Grammatik
in Adverbialsätzen
Beispiel
das liegt daran, dass du nicht aufgepasst hast

*que* 2. Conjunción
2.5. Introduce oraciones subordinadas causales explicativas, con sentido equivalente a porque: «Me voy, que tengo que vigilar a Rigoberto» (Quintero Esperando [Cuba 1996]). Normalmente van pospuestas y la coma que precede a la oración introducida por que es obligatoria.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Así se puede tambien traducir "_debe ser un tipo bastante interesante*,* *que* le presta la casa a Tatiana sin má_s...", ¿no?


----------



## Alemanita

osa_menor said:


> Así se puede tambien traducir "_debe ser un tipo bastante interesante*,* *que* le presta la casa a Tatiana sin má_s...", ¿no?



Das könnte man aber eher als beschreibend empfinden. Ein interessanter Typ,* der* T. einfach so sein Haus usw. usw.
Ich würde eher für _si_ plädieren: un tipo interesante, si le presta la casa así nomás.


----------



## osa_menor

Alemanita said:


> Das könnte man aber eher als beschreibend empfinden. Ein interessanter Typ,* der* T. einfach so sein Haus usw. usw.



Auch, wenn ich das Komma im spanischen Satz habe?


----------



## Alemanita

Das weiß ich nicht; die Beantwortung dieser Frage überlasse ich den Grammatikern. 
LG


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Das könnte man aber eher als beschreibend empfinden. Ein interessanter Typ,* der* T. einfach so sein Haus usw. usw.
> Ich würde eher für _si_ plädieren: un tipo interesante, si le presta la casa así nomás.


Alemanita, der Originalsatz lautet aber anders: 

»... und ich fing an, mich in Gedanken mit diesem Onkel zu beschäftigen. Ich weiß nicht mehr, warum der mich so faszinierte, aber ich dachte, das müsste ein ziemlich interessanter Typ sein, dass der Tatjana einfach so sein Haus überlässt und dass er auch noch verwandt mit ihr ist.«


osa_menor said:


> Así se puede tambien traducir "_debe ser un tipo bastante interesante*,* *que* le presta la casa a Tatiana así sin má_s...", ¿no?


Ja, denn im angegebenen Kontext lässt sich das _que_ ohne weiteres als kausal empfinden. 

Allerdings sehe ich das Problem im folgenden _dass_-Satz, in dem die Konjuktion definitiv nicht kausal gebraucht ist.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Kunvla: es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass der Originalsatz anders lautet, schließlich habe ich direkt auf die Fragestellung von gvergara geantwortet und dieses 'dass' als ein 'weil' gedeutet. Eine Rückübersetzung von osa_menors Frage würde mMn jedoch zu der von mir erwähnten Interpretation führen. Wie so oft, werden die Dinge komplizierter, je länger der Thread wird.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Blixa

osa_menor said:


> Así se puede tambien traducir "_debe ser un tipo bastante interesante*,* *que* le presta la casa a Tatiana sin má_s...", ¿no?



Si, dass= que... en este caso, felizmente se encuentran el español y el alemán (hablado).

Ich lese gerade Tschik


----------

